
SAS awarded $80m damages in trial against World Programming Ltd - strongai
http://www.sas.com/en_us/news/press-releases/2015/october/wpl-damage-award.html?utm_medium=RSS&utm_source=press-release
======
dang
This looks like an important story, but it would be better to find a more
substantive source than a press release. Is there one?

~~~
strongai
The media is picking it up now:
[http://www.newsobserver.com/news/business/article39163671.ht...](http://www.newsobserver.com/news/business/article39163671.html)

